
Which Schemes? - fogus
http://funcall.blogspot.com/2009/09/which-schemes.html
======
gus_massa
The spreadsheet is from an older post, it is at:
[http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=twRSWnj1h-j_F3IHRXxwr...](http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=twRSWnj1h-j_F3IHRXxwrmg&output=html)

